# george for drew gooden ?



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

whould you guys like this trade

lakers get a promising pf

cleveland gets help for lebron. face it alexzander pavlovich doesnt work at sf.
plus people are complaining about drew and how he didnt work out.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*LOL
*


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Actually I'd do that..


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

-D! said:


> :laugh:


 :uhoh: :rofl:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I would obviously do this trade.

And while Devean is better than any SG/SF on the Cavs after LeBron, trading Gooden leaves them with Anderson Varejao and Tractor Traylor as the PFs. So no way they do it.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Like I said on the Cavs board, where do I sign?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

http://innw.com/


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

:laugh: 

I guess we gotta push for them to add a bag of Doritos too. George is not a bad player though, he just seems to be clowned on a lot..


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Devean George would kill untold amounts of people to be as good as Aleksandar Pavlovic.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I'd definitely do this trade if I'm the Lakers.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

So would I but I guess the funny thing was LeBron gets help :rofl:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Lakers get away with murder, so of course I'd love to see it happen.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Absolutely not. Devean George is better than Richard Jefferson! The Lakers would be crazy to make this trade.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Here's the link:

Link


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

Definitely would take that trade


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

drew gooden sux balls, when he was on the magic i saw him exit a play they were running to go picku p his sweatband on the floor


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

but if we traded George to Cleveland how would he ever get Garnett from Minnesota?

I mean the only way we get KG from the Wolves is if we include the former Augsburg star.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

To say that Gooden didn't work out for the Cavs is an incredible overstatement. He actually played very well for the Cavaliers for the majority of the season. There is no possible way that the Cavs trade him for Devean George.


----------

